# My GSD needs a new car...



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

His current car is an old Civic coupe. I'm worried about future problems with his hips and joints (he already has more than enough health problems), so what's nice about it is that it's very easy for him to get in and out of the rear seat area. He barely needs to jump since it's low to the ground and the front passenger seat slides forward, creating ample entry/exit space.

So basically, I'm looking for a car where he won't have to jump in and out. I'm also really not comfortable about putting him in the cargo area since that area is not exactly designed for passenger safety (perhaps even being designed as a crumple zone). As for ramps and steps, we go out for quick trips very frequently and they seem so cumbersome. But if someone has a solution for this, please let me know! It would definitely open up my car options.

Cars I've been looking at:

*Honda Element*
Great dog car, but it's a bit high off the ground. Also, I HAAAAATE the suicide doors! Between making sure nobody accidentally closes the doors in the wrong order (why is there no mechanism to prevent this!?), and doing all kinds of maneuvering when in a tight parking space, it's a serious pain. Still, I would say that this is the top contender.

*Honda Fit*
Low to the ground, and not only do the the back seats fold down flat, they can also fold up! My GSD can walk right in and have plenty of room to lay down. BUT... I was hoping to get a midsize or larger and I'm worried about the safety of driving such a small car. Why are there no midsize sedans with rear seats that fold up? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We're looking at a Ford Escape. The Focus is just too small. I can't imaging shoehorning a GDS into a Honda Fit.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

what about a Kia Soul or a nissan Cube? Also, I've been perfectly happy with my Chevy HHR.

Jelpy


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been in the same boat looking for a new car. I'm considering the Element, Kia Soul, and HHR. I know the first and last have enough room, but I have no idea how spacious a Soul is.. Do you know, Jelpy?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't have the exact numbers but I went to see one. It struck me as being a little less spacious than the element but larger than the HHR. My objection to it, and to the cube, was that the dealers were demanding at least $1000 above the sticker price and I have no patience for that. I went with the HHR because even though it was a little bit smaller, it was still considerably larger than what I had (well, I was driving a saturn sky. A roller blade would have been larger.) and the dealers weren't intent on extorting extra money beyond an already reasonable profit. It's always a trade off on something.

Jelpy


----------



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> We're looking at a Ford Escape. The Focus is just too small. I can't imaging shoehorning a GDS into a Honda Fit.


The Fit is surprisingly spacious thanks to its versatile seats. Here's a photo (not mine) with the rear seats flipped up.


----------



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> what about a Kia Soul or a nissan Cube? Also, I've been perfectly happy with my Chevy HHR.
> 
> Jelpy


Can't say I really like the styling of those cars.  But I did check out the Cube in person and I couldn't find any real benefits to it for my GSD over other cars.

How do you get your dog into and out of the HHR? Do you keep the seats folded down?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Subaru Outback? Dodge Caliber?

Top 10 Ten Best Dog-Friendly Cars Vehicles Canines Pictures Automobiles Gayot

what happened to dogcars.com ? that site was awesome Dog Cars :: Home

threads that may help
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...opics/139388-ultimate-dream-vehicle-gsds.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...9-need-buy-new-dogmobile-old-one-totaled.html


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

GermanShedder said:


> The Fit is surprisingly spacious thanks to its versatile seats. Here's a photo (not mine) with the rear seats flipped up.


How's this for a strong conditioned reflex...I actually feel carsick just looking at the dog laying on the floor of the back seat like that. When I was a little girl back in the "olden days," before cars came equipped with seat belts, my parents used to make a bed on the floor of the back seat for me when we were leaving early for a long day of driving (my older sister got the actual seat). Those were some miserable times for me. 

Long way to say, it's more spacious than I thought, and I suppose it would be fine for most dogs, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone whose dog tends towards carsickness.


----------



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Subaru Outback? Dodge Caliber?
> 
> Top 10 Ten Best Dog-Friendly Cars Vehicles Canines Pictures Automobiles Gayot
> 
> ...


Thanks! But it seems like most everyone has no problems getting their dog in and out of the car. I assume they all jump or they use a ramp or steps, which is what I'm hoping to avoid. The only ones that seem to fit the bill are the Element, the Fit, coupes, and vans. I was really hoping for a midsize sedan or an SUV/CUV with non-suicide doors.

And yeah, I was also wondering what happened to dogcars.com.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What are suicide doors?

What about a CR-V? 

We love our Honda Odyssey, great for dogs, but I guess you don't want a minivan.


----------



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> What are suicide doors?
> 
> What about a CR-V?
> 
> We love our Honda Odyssey, great for dogs, but I guess you don't want a minivan.


Suicide doors are doors that are hinged at the rear. In the case of the Element, they use a clamshell setup with no B-pillar. You have to close the rear door before you can close the front door. If you accidentally do it the other way around, you'll end up with a big fat dent on the front door. In tight parking spots, opening up both doors can "trap" you and make your exit more difficult.

Unless I'm missing something, the CR-V means my dog would have to jump in and out because of its high ground clearance and the seats don't flip up or slide back. I don't think I'm ready for a van.  Admittedly, I was considering the Mazda5 (and ripping out one of the seats).


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What about a truck?lol


----------



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> How's this for a strong conditioned reflex...I actually feel carsick just looking at the dog laying on the floor of the back seat like that. When I was a little girl back in the "olden days," before cars came equipped with seat belts, my parents used to make a bed on the floor of the back seat for me when we were leaving early for a long day of driving (my older sister got the actual seat). Those were some miserable times for me.
> 
> Long way to say, it's more spacious than I thought, and I suppose it would be fine for most dogs, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone whose dog tends towards carsickness.


LOL, reminds me of when I was a kid and would go on car rides while inside of a sleeping bag.


----------



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> What about a truck?lol


Still the same height and entry problem.  Plus, I really do want to be able to carry human passengers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi loves her blazer,,especially the sunroof


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> We're looking at a Ford Escape. The Focus is just too small. I can't imaging shoehorning a GDS into a Honda Fit.


We have a 2008 Escape and I absolutely lovely, love LOVE it! 
You can get cargo accessories for it that line the whole thing with rubber. I fold the back seats down and slide two crates all the way forward so the dogs can hop up into the cargo and walk into their crates (the seats fold flat).
I have a trailer hitch step (holds 500lbs) that they can step onto to get in but usually they just fly right past it. 
I'm 5'2" so I can't get a HUGE SUV because I can't clean the snow off the roof or windshield or pack the roof rack without requiring a "grownup" but the Escape has steps on the doors so that I can reach every part of the roof.
Also wicked in the snow, great on gas and super quality.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> You can get cargo accessories for it that line the whole thing with rubber. I fold the back seats down and slide two crates all the way forward so the dogs can hop up into the cargo and walk into their crates (the seats fold flat). I have a trailer hitch step (holds 500lbs) that they can step onto to get in but usually they just fly right past it.


This sounds perfect because we're almost certain to get another dog when Shasta's a bit older. How big are the crates that you double up with?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get a ramp since your dog is already
having problems with his hips. support
you're dog when entering and exiting the car.

if my dog was having hip problems
i would lift him in and out of the car.
i would have a very thick cushion that i would
place on the ground when my dog is exiting the car.

i would clear out one of my bedrooms
for my dog. during the day when i'm not home
he would be in the bedroom with nothing in it for
him to jump on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i drive a 2007 Nissan Xterra with the running boards. My dog Zena had hip problems so we taught her how to use the running boards to get in and out. No ramps or steps that werent already a part of the vehicle. You could try that so you can broaden your search. We're only looking into adding a van because we have 3 dogs and 2 kids and we do regular road trips and the Xterra can be a bit crowded with THAT many bodies it. I love my Xterra and i wouldnt trade it for anything. Plus the back has easy to clean cargo area that you could put a blanket or two in for the dog (s) to lay down and its easy to clean.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Doggiedad beat me to it. Ramps or stairs could take that criteria out of the equation. I have a ramp that I don't use much now. Saw someone with these steps at the beach that I liked as well-they folded to a more compact size than the ramp:

Pup Up Folding Pet Stairs for Large or Small Dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

When we take both dogs we use the SUV, an Acura MDX, but I have an Audi A3 sport wagon, which I love! 










It's very small and maneuverable, fun to drive and a snap to park. The back cargo area is plenty big enough for Halo (58/59 pounds) to lay down comfortably and it's low enough that getting in and out is easy. I have a seat cover for the back seat, which is where Keefer prefers to ride - he's about 80 pounds. 

Seat up:










Seat down:










Both dogs will fit at the same time with the back seats either up or down but it's just easier to use the SUV when we go someplace with both dogs. The seats do not fold down completely flat which would have been nice, but there's still quite a bit of room.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A woman at my dog club has a Honda Fit and a Golden Retriever.

Oh, yeah, she loves it!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

FYI, I just bought that $125 set of fold up stairs for $ including shipping on ebay. They have four left. 



Jelpy


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

2 people that I know have the Honda Element and enjoy it for their dogs. I have a Ford Escape. Truly it feels too small to me...but I really hate letting my dogs ride loose in my car. After having a really bad accident in my previous Mercury Mariner, I shudder to think what would have happened to a loose dog in that car. I looked at the picture of that dog laying down in the Honda Fit and had an image of doggy pancake if that car was ever seriously rear ended. 

I understand your concern about being able to get your dog in and out of the vehicle. However, we drive an Expedition for training. The dogs that have the forward facing crates actually use the running boards, and floor boards to step their way in and out of the vehicle. Much like my Grandmother. 

In the back where the jump up can be higher, I simply pick the dogs up or support them. Often they can put their front legs up and then I just lift the back. Coming out I'll grab hold of their collar, put an arm under their belly and swing them down with their own momentum. They can all get in on their own if I let them...but I rarely let my dogs get in and out of the car on their own.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> This sounds perfect because we're almost certain to get another dog when Shasta's a bit older. How big are the crates that you double up with?


The wheel wells in the back are 40 inches apart so two crates with bases 20 inches or less will fit. 
We have 2 Petmate carriers similar to this: http://www.pooch-bags.com/images/petmate-vari-kennel-fashion.jpg
I believe they're large size kennels but I don't like the dogs to have too much extra space in the car in case of an accident, I don't want them sliding around in there. I like their paws to touch the other end of the kennel if they're laying down. 
I've had to slam on the brakes really hard before and the kennel fit was perfect  both of them were against the back of the front seats and stayed put.


----------



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's suggestions! 



doggiedad said:


> get a ramp since your dog is already
> having problems with his hips. support
> you're dog when entering and exiting the car.
> 
> ...


I'm still researching ramps and steps, trying to find something with really easy setup and storage. The one that Kayla's Dad posted looks pretty good, but my dog is pretty scared of surfaces that don't feel and look rock solid. I wish there was a way I could test it out.

While we're out of the house, we actually section him off into an area where he can't chew on loose items and get himself into trouble. There's a couch that he sometimes likes to sleep on, but he's tall enough that he just steps on and off of it.

KZoppa suggested teaching my dog to use a running board if I go with an SUV/CUV. I just need to find a "practice" vehicle to see if he'll take to it!



Jax's Mom said:


> We have a 2008 Escape and I absolutely lovely, love LOVE it!
> You can get cargo accessories for it that line the whole thing with rubber. I fold the back seats down and slide two crates all the way forward so the dogs can hop up into the cargo and walk into their crates (the seats fold flat).
> I have a trailer hitch step (holds 500lbs) that they can step onto to get in but usually they just fly right past it.
> I'm 5'2" so I can't get a HUGE SUV because I can't clean the snow off the roof or windshield or pack the roof rack without requiring a "grownup" but the Escape has steps on the doors so that I can reach every part of the roof.
> Also wicked in the snow, great on gas and super quality.


To be honest, I've always been an import car guy. But your post convinced me to check out the Ford site and now I am seriously considering the Flex and the Explorer (amazing price for the features that you get). What I'm researching now are cars with three rows, but with the second row being removable (although it's proving to be difficult to find concrete answers since removing that row is rather unusual). Getting rid of that second row would give my dog plenty of room to get in and out. He might still have to jump, but it's still better than jumping directly onto and off of the seat. A running board may even improve things further.

If I could convince myself to get a van this would be a lot easier...


----------



## GermanShedder (Aug 28, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> 2 people that I know have the Honda Element and enjoy it for their dogs. I have a Ford Escape. Truly it feels too small to me...but I really hate letting my dogs ride loose in my car. After having a really bad accident in my previous Mercury Mariner, I shudder to think what would have happened to a loose dog in that car. I looked at the picture of that dog laying down in the Honda Fit and had an image of doggy pancake if that car was ever seriously rear ended.
> 
> I understand your concern about being able to get your dog in and out of the vehicle. However, we drive an Expedition for training. The dogs that have the forward facing crates actually use the running boards, and floor boards to step their way in and out of the vehicle. Much like my Grandmother.
> 
> In the back where the jump up can be higher, I simply pick the dogs up or support them. Often they can put their front legs up and then I just lift the back. Coming out I'll grab hold of their collar, put an arm under their belly and swing them down with their own momentum. They can all get in on their own if I let them...but I rarely let my dogs get in and out of the car on their own.


I keep going back and forth on the Element. It's such a great dog car, but I really hate those clamshell doors! Also, I can't help but feel like it's overpriced with its limited features. I'm in Canada, so besides being more expensive, we also lose out on the backup camera and GPS. Not cool.

I hear what you're saying about the Fit. The Fit is built with an ACE body structure and has done very well in crash safety tests. But it's still a small car and going up against a midsize or larger, you can't deny physics.

I don't normally crate my dog when we travel by car. Admittedly, for short drives in my residential area, I do let him loose. Beyond that, we'll use a seat belt harness.


----------

